# stages of tarantula growth and age



## heavydumbs (Nov 16, 2011)

Im a little shady on where the lines stop and begin between the different stages of growrh.

When does a spiderling become a juvinile, then juvi to sub and then finaly mature adult?

Thanks
John


----------



## Michiel (Nov 16, 2011)

I have no idea....
Sent from my GT-I9001


----------



## DaveM (Nov 16, 2011)

Michiel said:


> I have no idea....
> Sent from my GT-I9001



This, from an experienced keeper, is an elegant way of saying that these terms for spider life stages are not defined very clearly/consistently/exactly. Different people describe different species at different sizes/instars differently... etc.
Here's a typical conversation:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?219763-what-is-the-difference-between-juv-and-slings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Nov 16, 2011)

i usually think of a "sling" as a tarantula under 2 to 3" without adult coloring or patterns. 3" and up is def a juvie IMO


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 16, 2011)

grayzone said:


> i usually think of a "sling" as a tarantula under 2 to 3" without adult coloring or patterns. 3" and up is def a juvie IMO


What about H. incei?  C. elegans?

Should be a percentage of adult size...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## grayzone (Nov 16, 2011)

true x , i didn't think of clarifying .. arent the ts you mentioned dwarf t's? id have no clue when to determine the diff. between THOSE


----------



## GrandeAssiro (Sep 24, 2021)

Pretty interesting post. As a n00b I am very interested in trying to define different phases of T's lifespan. I have read some other posts in this forum and also some documents I've found in the WWW...
Here are my "really ignorant" conclusions, feel free to correct me if I have made some serious mistake.

_postembryo instar_ - inside the eggsac
_first instar_ - the very first molt still inside the eggsac

_penultimate instar _ - from the hatch to the sexual maturity - this is, as per my reckon, the _spiderling phase_, still unsexed
_ultimate instar  _- the molt in adulthood stage - adult, 'nuff said

As far as I have seen, there are a lot of different, fuzzy definitions.

BTW, I just got my first urticating hairs on my hand... Shall I consider this some sort of initiation ritual?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Sep 24, 2021)

GrandeAssiro said:


> Pretty interesting post. As a n00b I am very interested in trying to define different phases of T's lifespan. I have read some other posts in this forum and also some documents I've found in the WWW...
> Here are my "really ignorant" conclusions, feel free to correct me if I have made some serious mistake.
> 
> _postembryo instar_ - inside the eggsac
> ...


In spiders, the life stages can basically be broken down as such...


Egg/ Embryo- Pretty obvious
Nymphs- Not clearly defined, but usually one or two, sometimes three nymphal instars.  The so-called "eggs with legs" is one nymphal instar.  These can be identified by the spiderlings looking like spiders, but not quite looking fully formed.  They are still feeding from the yolk sack at this stage and not able to feed themselves.
1st Instar to Penultimate Instar-  The immature instars. The penultimate instar is the stage right before sexual maturity.  In males, it is the stage right before he gets his papal bulbs; in females it is not really defined.
Ultimate Instar- The stage of sexual maturity.  In males it is the instar when he has his palpal bulbs; in females it is not very clear in the mygalomorphae.  In the araneomorphae, the epigyne is fully developed.
Postultimate Instar- Every period after the ultimate instar.  In males, if he molts after getting his palpal bulbs, each molt is a postultimate instar; in mygalomorphae females not so clear. In araneomorphae, each molt after the epigyne is fully developed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Sep 24, 2021)

Generally speaking...

Sling <1/3 max size
Juvie 1/3 - 2/3 max size
Subadult/adult >2/3 max size

The term subadult is generally used to refer to males that are close to max size but have yet to reach sexual maturity.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## VaporRyder (Sep 24, 2021)

Spiderling = tiny to little.
Juvie = big little, through medium, to small large.
Sub-adult = medium large.
Adult = large large.

All done subjectively by eye, considering the relative size of the species.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Sep 24, 2021)

VaporRyder said:


> Spiderling = tiny to little.
> Juvie = big little, through medium, to small large.
> Sub-adult = medium large.
> Adult = large large.
> ...


That is surprisingly close to how I define the terms as well.  I know exactly what you mean by "big little", "medium large", and "large large."

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VaporRyder (Sep 24, 2021)

AphonopelmaTX said:


> That is surprisingly close to how I define the terms as well.  I know exactly what you mean by "big little", "medium large", and "large large."


Yeah! Completely unscientific with vague, imprecise terms - yet kind of accurate!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

